# Gary Fisher Joshua F4?



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

I am looking for a bike for my dad, and I found a Gary Fisher Joshua F4 on craigslist for $300 OBO. Apparrently the guy got it from his friend several years back, the guy had done a few things to it so it wasnt as soft (he was a bigger guy). He is fairly close to us, so we could go by and see it on Sunday.

Well anyways, is this a good price? The reviews on here were pretty good on it. Also, would my dad be better w/ a full suspension or a hardtail? he just turned 50. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Need to know the year and what has been done to it to be able to tell you if it's a good deal.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

he didnt know exactly, he got it from his friend in 2003, and his friend had it for a few years before that. The guy mentioned something about how he thinks his friend put a new fork on it- he is going to send me pictures and what the guy did to it. I will post that when I get it. But is it worth checking out?


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Pass on it. It's a URT design, and not a very good one at that. Keep looking.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Totally agreed*



Boulder Pilot said:


> Pass on it. It's a URT design, and not a very good one at that. Keep looking.


The Joshua/Y-bikes are an example of very bad URT designs (The "Sweet Spot" Schwinn, Ibis, Catamount would be a "good" URT designs).

I was working for a Fisher dealer in 1999 and the rep dropped off a Joshua for me to demo for a day. Because of the way this bike handled...I waited another two years to buy a full suspension. Its a catapult...put the brakes on and the fork dives while the swing arm extends...can you say endo?

A hardtail is a significant improvement over this design...there is a reason this design was abandoned...it sucks


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok- i think i am going to keep looking. But would my dad be better off with a hardtail or a f/s? he just turned 50.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/bik/835876071.htmlf

is that worth checking out?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

The link is broken and also...some input on what kind of riding your dad will be doing could be helpful in determining if he should get a hardtail of FS frame.

Also, are there any physical limitation (for instance back issues) as this could aslo help determine what type of bike he should get


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

It is a cannondale super v for $600

My dad will probably be doing normal trail riding, i doubt anything intense unless he really gets into it. He doesnt have any physical limitations, but I assumed that as you get older, your joints like a little less impact, so a f/s might be the way to go. I'm not sure though. what do you think?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Super V may not be bad...depending on the year...what model number and how old?

Its true the full suspension would be a little easier on the joints...but a steel frame hardtail or getting a suspension seatpost can make a hardtail ride just a little smoother.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/bik/835876071.html


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

if that link didnt work, just go to craigslist->washington dc craigslist, and search cannondale under bikes.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

$200 max on the bike in the link. The bike is old, with low end components. There is a very good chance you would end up having to put $200-$400 to get the bike up to par. Hell, for that money you can almost buy a new Rockhopper. 

Pass on this bike. And whatever you do, DON'T buy some cheap a$$ bike from a department store with a shock on it. You will feel guilty the rest of your life when the bike cracks and sends your Dad over a cliff.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

ok, thanks for the advice.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

agreed...$200 max...though I'd take it over the Joshua


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/838676929.html

k2 proflex 5000 worth checking out?


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

That ProFlex 5000 was built in 1998, it's 10 years old. If the bike had the original "SmartShock", I might say get it as a collector's item. You have no idea the condition of the bearings (Bottom bracket, headset, hubs, suspension). Steel ball bearings will rust and seize just sitting around, and if any of these parts need replacing, you will be tossing another $100-$300 easy, which brings the cost of this bike up to $550-$750. For this amount of money, you can find a nice used HT. Something to think about.

Don't get discouraged, and don't do something stupid. And I'm not being a bike snob. One of my bikes is a Boulder Defient, built in 1999. The amount of money I've put into this bike over the years, well.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

i sent an email to the guy, and this is what he said about the proflex:

"The frame is a 98 or 99, bought in 2000 and built in 2001. Most if not all parts are 2000/2001 vintage. We had our first child at that time and my proprities changed, it has spent most of its life in storage. I have well over $1000.00 in the bike not including my build labor. It is near perfect shape with only one scratch in the paint near the seat post. It is light and very strong. i do not think i have ever taken it off road. Hydro front fork, coiled dampened computer controlled rear suspension. Carbon fiber handle bars and rear swing arms. xtr rear cassette and derailler, everything else is xt. Look clip pedals. I am 5'10 and the bike is alittle big for me."


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

How tall is your Dad?


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

my dad is about 5' 11". I figured that he could always go give it a test ride, and see if it feels comfortable to him.


----------

